# Speaking of tips!!



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

i wish the idiots at uber would educate its riders that tips are NOT included with fare and that tipping does NOT go againts guidelines! They need to address that publicly. Pop up notification, an alert inside of the app. That is the #1 most said thing from riders to me. "I know u guys aren't allowed to take tips" or "I know the tips already included so have a great day!" Or "too bad u guys can't accept tips" or "I wish I could tip you more than what's already included" or "I really want to give you a tip but I don't want you getting in trouble" what the heck!


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

Nice article posted yesterday in USA Today on tipping. Author is Brett Molina. Source is a professor at Niagara University school of hospitality and tourism. Title is five people you probably have not tipped but should have.

Number four on the list are Uber and Lydt drivers.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Anonymously said:


> i wish the idiots at uber would educate its riders that tips are NOT included with fare and that tipping does NOT go againts guidelines! They need to address that publicly. Pop up notification, an alert inside of the app. That is the #1 most said thing from riders to me. "I know u guys aren't allowed to take tips" or "I know the tips already included so have a great day!" Or "too bad u guys can't accept tips" or "I wish I could tip you more than what's already included" or "I really want to give you a tip but I don't want you getting in trouble" what the heck!


Speak up when they say these things. I've been slowly getting tips from more people. You have to set them straight when they say these things


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Stray cat said:


> Nice article posted yesterday in USA Today on tipping. Author is Brett Molina. Source is a professor at Niagara University school of hospitality and tourism. Title is five people you probably have not tipped but should have.
> 
> Number four on the list are Uber and Lydt drivers.


From the article:

*"Uber/Lyft drivers. Uber doesn't require you to tip drivers, while Lyft encourages customers to leave a tip. "Because the sharing economy is still in its infancy, there's still a lot of confusion about do you tip or don't you tip," says Frye. Regardless of which ride-sharing service you use, it never hurts to offer a couple dollars, especially if they get you to your destination quickly."*
*

*
WHY do they keep* REPEATING THIS STATEMENT*?! WHO CARES IF *UBER DOESN'T REQUIRE YOU TO TIP YOUR DRIVERS?!
*
Do OLIVE GARDEN OWNERS *REQUIRE YOU TIP THEIR SERVERS? 

NO.

BUT IT IS EXPECTED! RIDESHARE DRIVERS, JUST LIKE SERVERS, MAKE LESS THAN MINIMUM WAGE!*


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

"Popup notification, an alert inside of the app."
I absolutely love that idea. Ping is accepted, pax learns driver is on the way, and then text shows driver has arrived and then: Bang (popup re: tips appears). 
Hey, guess we could add something to our arrival text. Might appear cheesey though. Would be interesting to see pax BS excuses for not tipping disappear and the guilt returns.
Oh well, not going to happen. 

.


----------



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

I had a slideshow in my car on my screen that was very nicely designed that said tips are not included with fare and they are accepted. Still didn't get tips. People would read it then try to act like they didn't see it lmao


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Anonymously said:


> I had a slideshow in my car on my screen that was very nicely designed that said tips are not included with fare and they are accepted. Still didn't get tips. People would read it then try to act like they didn't see it lmao


What pax actually believed that uber would have them Waterboarded for tipping a driver for good service? Pax needed excuse for guilt relief. They find no such relief at the barber, restaurant, pub, etc.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Doowop said:


> What pax actually believed that uber would have them Waterboarded for tipping a driver for good service? Pax needed excuse for guilt relief. They find no such relief at the barber, restaurant, pub, etc.


That's right. They don't tip other people because they want to. They do it because they feel obligated to. But because Uber was so wishy washy about the tips, pax needed some excuses for relief. That is why you hear them saying Thank You so Much and so over profusely. It's because they want us to at least feel good with a ''Thank you so much, you have know idea how much this ride meant to be.'' Oh I bet it meant a lot. You didn't have to tip and you sure weren't going to pay for a taxi to get home.


----------

